# An interesting online magazine



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

A Japanese online (free to read) magazine, also in English. Patterns are purchased through Ravelry. You may not want to buy, but its a nice magazine to look through.

http://www.amirisu.com/wp/issue-5-fw-2014/


----------



## Jenifer Foley (May 8, 2011)

I can not "read" through the magazine. It just lets me get as far as the front page of it, but I can't "open" it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Jenifer Foley said:


> I can not "read" through the magazine. It just lets me get as far as the front page of it, but I can't "open" it.
> Any ideas?


I didn't have any problem. Didn't the arrows appear on the side of the picture?


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not sure why you couldn't read it. Maybe you need an update to your reader program?


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

I couldn't read it either. Shame!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great find, thanks! I'm able to open it and look.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

http://issuu.com/amirisu/docs/amirisu_issue5_digital?e=8972617/9290637
Does this help?


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

Click on the link provided and then click on the arrow to the right of the page. If that doesn't work you can click on magazine itself. It should open in a full-screen window and there are controls on it.
It is also available in the Issuu app, if you have it.

Beautiful magazine, byw!


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

beanscene said:


> http://issuu.com/amirisu/docs/amirisu_issue5_digital?e=8972617/9290637
> Does this help?


 :thumbup:


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you, some of the patterns are really different & wonderful!


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

That was nice! Thank you for sharing this resource. Some of those patterns are really intriguing!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I didn't have a problem. Very nice magazine. Thank you!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I really like the green scarf, knitted in "blocks"


----------



## Jenifer Foley (May 8, 2011)

Thank you, yes it did!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for posting!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

no problem either.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very interesting. Will give me ideas.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Jenifer Foley said:


> I can not "read" through the magazine. It just lets me get as far as the front page of it, but I can't "open" it.
> Any ideas?


I had no trouble, the pages to open appeared at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't have a problem either, BUT I have DL the most recent update on Adobe. Maybe that could be the problem?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for that link! What a beautiful compilation of patterns.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I would love to get my hands on that magazine. I loved almost every pattern which I can't say about most I see in the stores.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Great mag, I enjoyed browsing thru it. Thanks for a nice morning read!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Interesting magazine. It did take a few seconds to be able to turn the first few pages. It might be a matter of a lot of traffic on the site right now, or your connection speed. Once I turned a few pages by clicking the right arrow, I switched to using the right arrow key on my keyboard, and the pages turned more quickly.

I loved the gold colored turtleneck sweater with the textured center panels. Looks like some sort of cable work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That was really nice!


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

What a brilliant idea for those of us who have a circular sock knitting machine---knit a tube using two strands of yarn, dye the tube in the varigated? method of choice, then unravel the tube and you have yarn for two matching socks!!!!
How cool is that? Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice magazine. I'll check on its Facebook place.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

nice magazine and some very nice/interesting patternsd


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the link! Now I will spend the rest of the day on Ravelry and going through my stash to find things to play with. Weather on East coast will be awful this week, might as well heed the warnings and stay in and knit.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

willi66 said:


> Great find, thanks! I'm able to open it and look.


Same here. Interesting patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Love it - both the patterns and the bilingual presentation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Love it - both the patterns and the bilingual presentation. Thanks for sharing.


----------

